# Clear For Life Rectangle Acrylic Aquarium 135



## Austin R (Aug 5, 2012)

i was just wondering if anyone has even used on of these tanks. 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... p%3B+Bowls

i cant see the top in any of the pictures and i have seen some weird acrylic tops and not sure if you can use all the filters you already have of if you need to buy new one just for that style tank?

any help would be great my tank has a slow leak and im not sure how long its going to stay slow.


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

What type of filters do you have?most HOB cant be used on acrylic tanks .But they can be customized for canisters .Do you have a petsmart around u?maybe you can go take a look at it see the way its built.seems like a nice tank


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

I looked at those a while ago, couldnt find a pic of the top, check walmart online, maby cheaper, they sell them.


----------



## Austin R (Aug 5, 2012)

yeah no pic of the top. I have one canister and two HOB filters. the problem is its a online only order so i would spend $1100.00 blind and it my not be what i'm looking for.

any suggestions on a good place or brand 130 gallon or bigger?


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

130 Gallon Craigslist brandjk but no seriously thats a hecka lot money for just a tank a lil bit over 100G.Id pay that much for 300-400 gallons.Check Craigslist..plenty of good deals for the right money just wait for the right moment


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

eutimio said:


> 130 Gallon Craigslist brandjk but no seriously thats a hecka lot money for just a tank a lil bit over 100G.Id pay that much for 300-400 gallons.Check Craigslist..plenty of good deals for the right money just wait for the right moment


+1

Took me a while but i finally found one on CL, just take your time and dont buy the first one you see unless its a steal  
For that much money you can get a 250 with a very nice stand and everything that goes with it on my local CL


----------



## Texasmarine (Jul 8, 2012)

eutimio said:


> What type of filters do you have?most HOB cant be used on acrylic tanks .But they can be customized for canisters .Do you have a petsmart around u?maybe you can go take a look at it see the way its built.seems like a nice tank


+1 you would need to drill the top for a canister. To use a HOB you would need to cut slots. I am no expert, but at some point I imagine the integrity of the tank could be in jeopardy with too many mods. Unlike glass tanks you do need a fairly solid top.


----------



## Austin R (Aug 5, 2012)

drilling tanks just to add filters sounds crappy. i guess craigslist it is. thanks for the input everyone. :thumb:


----------



## eutimio (Aug 22, 2012)

to me it sounds like a great opportunity to customize it the way you want it.I guess this is why most people buy acrylic in the first place...i drilled the top of mine with 6 1.5 inch holes to be able to fit my spray bar, the canister filter and maybe a second one in the future.I also have an overflow tower and i dont use it but its really useful to hide heaters inside or in the back of it, filter intakes and thermometers.And like i said in another thread, i feel that acrylic is better in terms of clarity .good luck


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

$1100? Youch! For that you could probably get a 400 gallon fully equipped tank and stand on CL.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Acrylic tanks are always more expensive than glass tanks. Options usually include tanks with built in filtration (usually chambers include spaces for heaters, protein skimmer, trickle, and wet/dry pump area) OR no built in filtration. Some tanks come pre-drilled and some don't.

We made a craigslist purchase of two 75G acrylics, one with built in filtration and one without, they came as a pair. They were delivered from about 200 miles away with stock in them. The built in filtration tank was a saltwater tank and is still up and running like it came to us with a few additions and mods. We love it. The "no built in filtration" tank is now home to our Lions Cove species 



 ... we paid $300 delivered...they came with all kinds of equipment, some usable and some not and stands - a real deal. So, craigslist is definately the way to go. The freshwater tank also came pre-drilled with two holes on each end for heaters and such, and two boxes/rectangles cut on the back side for HOB's or canister input/outputs. And then the top has two openings for general access to the tank.

As for acrylic vs glass...the acrylic is clearer so long as you keep it that way. My husband, trying to do me a favor one night, was cleaning the salt water tank with our magnet cleaner and had the lights off for some reason (why, don't ask me) and picked up a shell or something in the magnet and didn't know it. Suffice to say we now have a tic-tac-toe board on our salt water tank...even my grandchildren ask what the marks are. Acrylic scratches very very easy. You have to be super careful.


----------

